# Sight Fishing in Belize Video | This Place is Incredible



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I spent the last 8 days in the country of Belize fishing, diving, and exploring. Here is one of my fishing videos from the trip. 

http://youtu.be/AJOhlr77kbo


----------



## Saltwater_fan4life (Dec 22, 2015)

Awesome video Brant!!! Love your YouTube Channel as well!!! Keep the videos coming!!!

Tight Lines!!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Saltwater_fan4life said:


> Awesome video Brant!!! Love your YouTube Channel as well!!! Keep the videos coming!!!
> 
> Tight Lines!!!


Thanks!


----------

